# LED Bowfishing lights



## rottoj (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes you can run just batteries Ive got 8 led lights running off two batterys you can fish around 5 to 6 hours with no problem. As for the lights i got them from a friend and picked them up online .


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info, are the LED's plenty bright?


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

I am currently installing these after fishing a buddies boat with the same. He is getting 3-4 hours on a battery running 10 of them. They pull 2 amps each. Good light.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190703906551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

If your looking into cheap and not very sure on electrical mods they sell inverters that let you clamp into your battery and plug into a normal 24v outlet so as long as you don't ruin the lights you can bring em back


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

go to the bowfishing forum theres info on a great lite supplier.custom fitz.com


----------

